# 2016 Chevy Cruze LT. 1.4 turbo



## Crazyjoejr (Jun 29, 2020)

Today I was driving home and started to pass a car when the car jerked and the engine light started to blink and the traction control light came on. The car started missing like crazy. Got it home and changed the spark plugs but still has a hard miss on number one cylinder . Changed coil pacs around and still miss on number one. Changed sparkplugs around and still have a miss on number one. Listened to injectors and number one does not click as loud as the others. Could it be the injector? Computer? Any way to check if the computer is firing the injector? HELP!!!!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Any hard codes from CEL? You said it was blinking.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds like the dreaded cracked piston problem. Gotta get a compression test done and see


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

A compression and/or leakdown test is your next diagnostic step. If you've got less than 60k miles, you're likely still covered under powertrain warranty. And unfortunately the repair is likely pistons as mentioned. I've never had to replace an injector in an LE2, but here's hoping you are the first I've heard of


----------

